# Harddog Civil Jacket.. Any experience?



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking to see if anyone has any experience with this suit jacket.

http://www.harddogs.com/bitesuits_civil_jacket.htm

Also, Im looking for a similar suit. Slim and tight fitting, with enough protection to go out and train on a regular basis. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

no experience with that jacket....but why dont you go ahead and buy the Seynaeve civil hidden bite suit..I have been thinking of the spending the tax payers money on one but would love for you to get one first...


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

hahaha sure thing Will.. 

Seriously though, there has to be someone out there using these low profile type suits. Anyone? The next jacket I get will be something along those lines. 

If I remember right, the Seynaeve didn't look like much though lol.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Left a message at Harddog to check on the price.. Any idea what the seynaeve civil cost?


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

We have a Hard dogs civil jacket. Personally I like it. It is made of the same materials as their other suits, so it holds up well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome! Does it fit like they say it does? How's the mobility?


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

It does as advertised. It does lose a bit of mobility, due to the tight fit, at least ours did ( that may or may not have something to do with the 25 pounds that I have gained in the last ten years.) The dog does get to "bite the man", and in fact, he must. I like seeing/feeling them get into the bite.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Chuck Zang said:


> It does as advertised. It does lose a bit of mobility, due to the tight fit, at least ours did ( that may or may not have something to do with the 25 pounds that I have gained in the last ten years.) The dog does get to "bite the man", and in fact, he must. I like seeing/feeling them get into the bite.


Great! Thanks for the info, that's what I wanted to know!

I think I will pick one of these jackets up..


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Austin Porter said:


> Great! Thanks for the info, that's what I wanted to know!
> 
> I think I will pick one of these jackets up..


 
I know of a few people who have them and train often, but most of the time the suits are in the lockeroom due to the lack of mobility. Most of their training is scenario based with a lot of interaction and movement of the decoy inside buildings, vehicles etc and the civil suit is far too difficult to get around in, almost feels as awkward as a Ray Allen Kimono LOL

They use trial suits with added protection underneath. Its tight fitting and plenty mobile, but for the type training its a win win.


----------

